

Your phone on steroids  with 5G mobile - ghosh
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21646962-5g-mobile-wireless-will-be-faster-fibre-your-phone-steroids?fsrc=scn/fb/te/bl/ed/yourphoneonsteroids#

======
bhhaskin
Paywall

